# I've always wanted to go to a furry convention... but...



## Lunith (Aug 12, 2014)

I've always had the dream of going to a furry convention. I'd love to see all the kinds of fur suits and art people bring to these conventions, I bet it'll be great!

But I live in the UK, and I don't know any of the conventions around my country. Nor when they'll be going on :c
Plus, I would love to go in fursuit, but I don't have the money to buy a fursuit, or have the skills to make one. 
I don't know about you guys, but I think I'd be a little odd not roaming around in fursuit. That sounds kinda silly, but I would feel more comfortable in fursuit for some reason. 

Never the less, can any of y'all tell me whats the next furry con in the UK? I would love to try and make it. c:​


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 12, 2014)

Check the con section here on the forums, there are a few. I've yet to go to one but not every where's fursuits there, judging from photo's i've seen its only about half if that.


----------



## Rekel (Aug 12, 2014)

Well, if you figure out a con that works for you (I don't live in the UK, so I don't know anything about them there), don't blow off the opportunity of going because you don't have a fursuit. I'm not saying you would -- in fact, I think if you were given the opportunity to go, you would take it hands down. BUT, I'm just trying to get the point across that a fursuit isn't a big deal, because in reality only like 1/5 people wear them at cons.

If you're still kind of uncomfortable, you can always pick up/make some ears and/or tail to put on, simple things that don't cost much. People do that at cons, too.


----------



## Lunith (Aug 13, 2014)

@Harbringer- Oh, heh, I didn't see that part of the forums! I must be going blind. Heheh, but thanks!

@Rekel - Really? o: I always thought a lot of people went in fursuit because I've seen a lot of pictures of people there wearing suits! But thanks for clearing that up. c:


----------



## RailRide (Aug 13, 2014)

Lunith said:


> @Harbringer- Oh, heh, I didn't see that part of the forums! I must be going blind. Heheh, but thanks!
> 
> @Rekel - Really? o: I always thought a lot of people went in fursuit because I've seen a lot of pictures of people there wearing suits! But thanks for clearing that up. c:



You "see a lot of pictures" because those folks are the only people that stick out at these events. The notion that attendees are _expected_ to have them is just a myth, mostly perpetuated by newbies who talk about having/acquiring a fursuit as if it was expected of them. The biggest cons have _maybe_ up to 20% of the attendees bringing some sort of costume (10-15% at smaller ones). And even among those who do, few wear them more than short periods of time--the things are heavy, sweaty, vision-and-mobility limiting.

---PCJ


----------



## Misomie (Sep 16, 2014)

You can always buy a cheap fursuit from Furbuy or the DealersDen. Used fursuits are incredibly cheaper than brand new, custom-tailered ones.


----------



## jorinda (Sep 17, 2014)

Lunith said:


> Never the less, can any of y'all tell me whats the next furry con in the UK? I would love to try and make it. c:​


http://2015.confuzzled.org.uk/intro/


----------



## Whines (Oct 3, 2014)

RailRide said:


> You "see a lot of pictures" because those folks are the only people that stick out at these events. The notion that attendees are _expected_ to have them is just a myth, mostly perpetuated by newbies who talk about having/acquiring a fursuit as if it was expected of them. The biggest cons have _maybe_ up to 20% of the attendees bringing some sort of costume (10-15% at smaller ones). And even among those who do, few wear them more than short periods of time--the things are heavy, sweaty, vision-and-mobility limiting.
> 
> ---PCJ



Exactly what RR says. Most furries do not own fursuits are are not interested in owning them. Nothing against them, they can be fun, definitely, but never feel like it's a requirement for attendance!


----------

